# Baked Eggs



## thumpershere2 (Jul 17, 2006)

2 C. grated cheese (the kind you prefer is good)
4 Tbsp. butter or margarine
1 C. whipping cream.
1/2 tsp. salt
Dash of pepper.
2 tsp. prepared mustard 12 slightly beaten eggs
Spray or grease a 9x13 pan. Sprinkle cheese over bottom of pan. Mix rest of ingredients together and pour over cheese. Bake about 25 min. at 325. Can also add mushrooms, green pepper and meat to this recipe.
I have added fried sausage and bacon. I serve this with potato sausage.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eggs? Or not?  ;o)


----------

